# Ground Venison bacon and pepperonni. sliced pics!



## bluebombersfan (Jan 22, 2012)

Yesterday I ground up and mixed 6.4lbs of vension, 3.2 lbs of lean pork and 1lb of pork fat.  I mixed that all up then made 5lbs of pepperonni and a 3lb slab of bacon. 

For the pepperonni I thought I would try without casings kind of like Bear use to do his bear logs so I rolled them in saran wrap and fridged over night.  The bacon I pressed into a square pan lined with wax paper.

This morning I took it out covered it with Maple sryup and lots of fresh ground black pepper.  Then I fired up my MES and AMAZPS and got started.  Sorry no previous pics (wife had the camera) But here is one after about an hour and a half @130 with hickory smoke.


----------



## sprky (Jan 22, 2012)

so far. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  the results


----------



## big casino (Jan 22, 2012)

looking awesome!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2012)

Great start!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 23, 2012)

Here they are after 7 hours of smoke with hickory!!  I took them all to 160 IT.













I put the pepperonni in a ice bath until they got around 100F then let them sit on the counter for a few hours.  Then they all went into the fridge until today.







Bacon sliced!!!







Pepperonni sliced!!  I came down with a cold and really am having a hard time tasting both of these, I can taste a bit of heat in the pepperonni but that's about all.  The wife said both of them taste AMAZING!!!  I will keep sampling!!







Had to throw a little bear view in there just in case he is looking around.  thanks for looking everyone!!!


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 23, 2012)

Great Bear-view !!!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 23, 2012)

Since you cant taste them I will PM you my address so I can provide an unbiased opinion for you - Both look great


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm sorry but I would have to give it the old taste test myself. Address to follow.


----------



## big casino (Jan 23, 2012)

That bacon looks interesting does it taste like bacon?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 25, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> That bacon looks interesting does it taste like bacon?


I have a cold and was unable to really taste it.  I sliced and vac packed it all and tossed in the freezer.  I wasn't really expecting a "bacon" taste but I have never tried the recipe before.  I have seen a lot of posts of people making similar ground "Bacon"

Brian


----------



## echomules (Jan 25, 2012)

Great looking Vbacon and Pepperonni. Very Nice! 
I've done pepperonni not in the casing sure gives it nice carmelized outer ring. Tastes about the same, Casings just make it easy to hang and handle.


----------



## roller (Jan 25, 2012)

That looks like something I would like to eat....Got a Recipe ?


----------



## venture (Jan 25, 2012)

Looks great and nice pics!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 28, 2012)

Roller said:


> That looks like something I would like to eat....Got a Recipe ?


Here it is,  It was from a previous post that Nepas put up.

For a 5 lb batch you will need.

4 lbs lean beef

1 lb ground pork

1 tsp cure #1

2.5 Tbs non iodized salt. I used pure salt for sausage makers.

2 oz dark brown sugar

1 Tbs cayenne or more to taste

1/2 Tbs white pepper

2 1/4 Tbs dextrose

1 Tbs granulated garlic

1.5 Tbs ground mustard

2 Tbs onion powder

1 Tbs ground coriander

1/3 cup water (mix cure into this)

3/4 cup buttermilk

17-19mm collagen casing

If you want to make this into pepperoni do the following.

Omit the coriander, onion powder, 1/3 cup water & buttermilk.

Add

2.5 Tbs crushed fennel seed

1/2 tsp allspice

1 cup water (add all the dry into the water)

1 cup non fat dry milk

If you want it warmer add 1/2 Tbs cayenne

After mixing taste the meat and add whatever you think it needs.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 29, 2012)

Here is one final money shot of the bacon.  I drizzled a few drops of maple syrup on the bacon!  It tastes great!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2012)

The last photo says it all. The bacon & eggs look fantastic!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 29, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> The last photo says it all. The bacon & eggs look fantastic!




Thanks Al !


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 29, 2012)

FraaaMutha %^@#$%^&*%$^#@!

FREAKING AWESOME

Thanks for posting. The bacon is the shiznit

WOOOOHOOOO

There goes a bag of bambi out my freezer.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 29, 2012)

nepas said:


> FraaaMutha %^@#$%^&*%$^#@!
> 
> FREAKING AWESOME
> 
> ...


HA HA HA thanks Nepas!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks good Brian! Glad it turned out well for ya.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 29, 2012)

cowgirl said:


> Looks good Brian! Glad it turned out well for ya.


Thanks!!  It sure is delish!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome looking!


----------

